# Waste bin on Sundance 590RS.



## Tiff (May 29, 2005)

Hi all. I have just bought a 2007 Sundance 590RS and have just put all my stuff in it. Now ready to roll. I have one query that I hope someone on here can answer. Where do you put your waste bin and what sort do you use?.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Waste bin*

Hi

I am not overly familiar with the Sundance but I too am looking for another bin for my garage on the van.

If you look at the www.homebase.co.uk website, they have a bin that goes inside a cupboard, fastened to the cupboard door.

If you take a peek at www.betterware.co.uk they have a bin that is really only a lid and holder. The actual bin is formed from a carrier bag. It is £3.99.

Russell


----------

